
Why We Fail to Prepare for Disasters - bookofjoe
https://www.ft.com/content/74e5f04a-7df1-11ea-82f6-150830b3b99a
======
bookofjoe
[https://thakoni.com/tim-harford-why-we-fail-to-prepare-
for-d...](https://thakoni.com/tim-harford-why-we-fail-to-prepare-for-
disasters/)

------
bookofjoe
[https://outline.com/XrxNyV](https://outline.com/XrxNyV)

